# new posts - no new posts



## Antartic

Hello.
I had put this question before, but I think I didn't explan it too well. So here I go again.
When I log in all the threads appear with the title not in bold (the blue envelope), even when I didn't open them. The threads that appear in bold are only those since my last visit. 
So If I wish to start to learn french, shouldn't the threads in that forum be in bold, as I've never put my foot in that forum?


----------



## belén

Antartic said:
			
		

> Hello.
> I had put this question before, but I think I didn't explan it too well. So here I go again.
> When I log in all the threads appear with the title not in bold (the blue envelope), even when I didn't open them. The threads that appear in bold are only those since my last visit.
> So If I wish to start to learn french, shouldn't the threads in that forum be in bold, as I've never put my foot in that forum?


 
Once you leave the forum for a while and then come back, only the new threads since that were posted since you last visited, will be shown in blue/bold. That's been my experience.
Cheers,
Belén


----------



## Jana337

belen said:
			
		

> Once you leave the forum for a while and then come back, only the new threads since that were posted since you last visited, will be shown in blue/bold. That's been my experience.
> Cheers,
> Belén


I confirm. However, I would appreciate if it could be changed in the settings. It would be convenient to see which threads may need some moderation - I hardly ever have time to read them all in one session.

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Jana337 said:
			
		

> It would be convenient to see which threads may need some moderation


 No need for this in the Culture forum...all posts always need moderation at all times.  Poor Zeb and Benjy....


----------



## Antartic

Don't you think it would be more practical if only the threads that one click on appeared in bold? I say this because I've seen this feature in other forums, and as Jana said, one doesn't have too much time to check them all, so I often get lost trying to remember in which threads I was sniffing the day before, sometimes I get stuck in only a couple of discussions during my visit.
Just my humble suggestion.
Thanks


----------



## Aupick

I imagine that would require the WordReference server to store an awful lot of extra data, useful though it might be.


----------



## fenixpollo

Antartic said:
			
		

> Don't you think it would be more practical if only the threads that one click on appeared in bold?


 Maybe the opposite would be easier... Since the new threads are bold, and the threads I've clicked on are not bold, perhaps all threads that I haven't clicked on could always be bold?

Another option -- could there be an icon that showed me which threads I've viewed?  There's already an icon to show me which threads I've _replied to_.  I know we don't want to make the screen too busy, but...

...I like the concept, too.


----------



## Antartic

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Maybe the opposite would be easier... Since the new threads are bold, and the threads I've clicked on are not bold, perhaps all threads that I haven't clicked on could always be bold?


Ups, yes, that's what I wanted to say.


----------

